# New Bettas! Woooo! Cuteness.



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I had gone to Petco yesterday and saw a couple females I wanted but didn't buy them... but then I went back to get them and they were still there. And Diamond looks distorted, haha for some reason..










I named her Lilah. The one to the right. She's a female crowntail and is really pretty... Diamond is the other one. 










This one is unnamed, any suggestions? I was thinking Raindrop or something along those lines. I don't know yet. Either way, I have a sorority of girls now. I'm happy.  ALSO I got a coupon at Petco for 2 bucks off my next purchase.

And I just thought this picture was cool:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, how cute! I love girls  That second blue one reminds me of a female CT version of my fist betta, Sasuke :lol: Exact some coloring 

I assume what you have them in in the pictures is just your photo bowl right? What size are you keeping them all in normally?


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Currently I have a 10 gallon for the females, that's okay right? I didn't think that was too small...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, perfectly fine  Just make sure its planted(silk, or live, or both)VERY well and has TONS of hiding spots. Also, best not to remove them for photos, just leave them in the tank. They'll establish a pecking order, and you may disturb that and cause problems by suddenly putting them all in a small container together


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright cool thanks for the advice. I only did it today because I had to clean their tank while putting the new ones in and redoing everything with plants and stuff.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, I see, I love re-arranging my tanks, its so fun to make things different now and again 
Any full tank shots?


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Not really, because I put the tank away for now. I'm in the process of moving, so it's easier to transport them in a smaller thing for now. So they'll be back in their tank within a few days or so...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures of them in their 10 gallon! They're cute.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

they are all so pretty!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

wow nice girls


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aw! They're all so beautiful!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, they are soo pretty! I love the blue-ish CT.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Greynova27 said:


> Not really, because I put the tank away for now. I'm in the process of moving, so it's easier to transport them in a smaller thing for now. So they'll be back in their tank within a few days or so...


Okay, probably want to separate them out for now though until you move and get the 10 gallon set up. You can use the cups they'd came in temporarily if you don't have any other containers, just be sure to change out their water daily


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love them!!! All beautiful girls!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks! And yes I put them back in their containers. I just came back from changing out their water.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

So cute! I was thinking bout getting 2 femals myself and I think your cute girls just convinced me I should. They are adorable


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you and I'm glad I helped you along ;]


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

So adorable<3
I think Raindrop is a great name, LOL ;D


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahaha oh the irony.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cute girlys you got there 

Good luck with the move.


----------

